# Rolling Stock Storage, what do you do?



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey guys, 

I am starting to acquire a decent amount of rolling stock and I want to store it better than I was. 

Before I had them in the cardboard trays that drinks come it. They are prefect size and the hold up to some weight. I have about 13 of these full. So i wanted to make a shelving system for these trays with the wood I have. I starting making it tonight, and dang is it heavy!

It seems silly to have these big heavy thing to have some cardboard on the self part. 

Im wondering what else I could do. I like the trays, but I want to stack them somehow, but I dont want them just stacked on each other. 

Does anyone have ideas? 

Thanks


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Silly me, but I keep the original boxes, and store them in a deep drawer cabinet. Stuff that isn't being used goes in their boxes, in a drawer. The empties stay separate from the occupied boxes.
I just think the original box is the best fit for R-T-R stuff, and keeps them well protected. Kits though, don't fit as well in their original box. I use micro-bubble wrap for those with a masking tape/Sharpie label.


----------



## mjrfd99 (Jan 5, 2016)

When we built our last layout we put 3 LONG storage tracks below all powered and connected to the main trackwork . Also scored 6- 6 drawer cabinets from a closed business for under the tables. Those hold a lot.
Check out used office furniture stores [cheap] for cabinets like we have


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*One mans Trash!!*

We have a large Metal Cabinet that has adjustable shelves from a spring cleanup years ago...something you would find in a kitchen broom closet...anyway...items that regularly go on the layout have original boxes on the shelves labeled and by Type while all Locos are stored in separate Airtight, Waterproof Cambro containers. It works for us and makes for easy access! So keep your eyes peeled for old Cabinets and shelving that hits the streets...it's worth it!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I keep all of my locomotives and rolling stock on my layout, no boxes. My layout is a point to point layout with a yard and engine facilities at each end, plus I have three hidden staging track that will allow for continuous running. I have about 20 industries on the layout and I usually keep freight cars at these industries as the layout was built mainly for switching. The yards aren't very large, but can hold around 30 or so cars in each, but I don't like to keep them full as I have inbound and outbound train to deal with and need room in the yards. 

I use the hidden staging tracks for storing extra freight cars. They start off as outbound trains and once in the hidden staging, become inbound trains.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

I bought a couple of glass-fronted wall-mounted display cabinets to hold some of my favourite locos and rolling-stock and mounted them in my den. The rest of my rolling-stock sits on shelves in cabinets under the bookshelves in my den. I have some foam-lined plastic boxes to transport rolling-stock to the club layout or shows.


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

I have been able to go to a local grocery store at the right time of day and get the cardboard flats that strawberries and some other fruits come in. If you are there at the right time the store will give you the boxes so that they don't have to pay to dispose of them. I have mostly the Driscoll's brand but there are a few others that use the same design box. The boxes are made with tabs and slots that lock together so they don't slide around when stacked up, and they are deep enough for 'O' gauge or 2 layers of HO if you want. The boxes are 19" by 15" and just over 3" deep on the inside and hold about 21 - 40' HO scale box cars in one layer.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Spring Mills Depot makes storage boxes lined with foam for $10 each. Foam inserts for separating rolling stock cost a little more. Each will hold upwards of 30 cars, depending on how long they are.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> Spring Mills Depot makes storage boxes lined with foam for $10 each.


Friggin' awesome!!
I'll be ordering those.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Where possible, for both locomotives and rolling stock, I use the original packaging, and they are then stored in cupboards, totes, or just stacked under the layout...neatly.

When the original is not available or is too badly damaged, I use larger boxes filled with foam popcorn. I do take the time to write an inventory since the exterior of the boxes are not-related to trains. I place the updated inventory inside each box atop the popcorn fill.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Gotta' love those original boxes!!
(except for most of the ones that come with kits).
The plastic cradles that come with R-T-R stuff is great for protecting original detail.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

This thread might give you some ideas. Mine are stacked on each other, but you could cut ¼” dadoes (or mount supports) on each side and cut 5 mm luan to slide into the dadoes (or on the supports). Then sit the cardboard boxes on the luan.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=47074


----------



## brob2k1 (Dec 7, 2015)

You could always send some over to me if you'd like ... I currently have nothing and i'm looking for all options to get some


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

I did so messing around with some cardboard I had... This is what I came up with...


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Yes, Orriginal boxes!*



LateStarter said:


> Silly me, but I keep the original boxes, and store them in a deep drawer cabinet. Stuff that isn't being used goes in their boxes, in a drawer. The empties stay separate from the occupied boxes.
> I just think the original box is the best fit for R-T-R stuff, and keeps them well protected. Kits though, don't fit as well in their original box. I use micro-bubble wrap for those with a masking tape/Sharpie label.


amminich;

I strongly agree with LateStarter's suggestion. I stupidly threw out some original, clear plastic, boxes that my Micro Trains N scale cars came in. They had a vacuum-formed tray inside that kept the car from moving and damaging its couplers. 
Those boxes got thrown out when I was storing cars in a plastic fishing tackle box. The tackle box was great with lots of trays that could hold N scale cars, but in some locations, without the original box.
Since you are in HO, you might want to check at Home Depot, or at Harbor Freight for plastic parts boxes that have larger compartments, with movable dividers.

Traction Fan


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

I sell this box for O scale, but have just created a conversion for the HO guys after a train show where several people ask about an HO box.

Depending on the size cars... it will hold

18-24 - full length passenger cars

36-48 - 40' cars 

27-36 - 50' cars

sells for $50 - includes all the foam and dividers

email me direct [email protected]

















These are my O scale cars. Each compartment will hold 6-8 HO passenger cars depending on their height. standard or hi-level


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

LOL! Storage? When it comes out of the box it goes on the rails and the box goes bye, bye! Resale is not gonna happen till after I'm dead and they can deal with it then!


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

Best response so far! :laugh: some of us don't have the space on the layout for all our rolling stock.... I need a layout upgrade!


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

i use a large Christmas ornament box, it's just the perfect size and already came with foam and dividers


----------

